# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Cầu cứu: MẤY CẮT PLASMA BỊ MẤT LỬA

## CNCDIY

Hi các bác,
Em có cái máy plasma, sài nguồn Hypertherm HPR 260X, đang dùng bình thường, lại đổ bệnh.
Tình trạng:
Cắt được 4, 5 tấm khổ 200x1000x 20(mm), lại mất lửa.
Phần mềm báo lỗi 096, tra manual thì như bên dưới.
Em kiểm tra lại khí các kiểu thì thấy không mất áp khi cắt.
Reset lỗi trên phần mềm, chạy lại thì lúc được vài tấm, lúc chạy được đoạn là mất.
Không biết do gì??
Mong các bác giúp em với.
Em chân thành cám ơn  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Kiểm tra luôn các cảm biến.

----------


## CNCDIY

> Kiểm tra luôn các cảm biến.


Hi anh,
Hiện tại có 1 cảm biến ở bộ chống gãy.
Khí nó có qua bộ Gas Console, không biết bộ này có ảnh hưởng không anh ơi?

----------


## CKD

Mình không có dùng nguồn này. Nhưng theo thông báo lỗi thì có vài trường hợp.
1. Áp lực gas không đủ. 
2. Mất gas ở kênh nào đó, có thể các van điều phối có vấn đề.
3. Có thể cảm biến đo đầu vào có vấn đề.

Mình nghĩ bạn nên alo trực tiếp cho đơn vị phân phối nguồn để được hổ trợ sẽ nhanh hơn.
Nếu máy tự nhập thì cũng alo thử cho các đại lý hypertherm ở vn để nhờ tư vấn xem thế nào.

----------


## CNCDIY

> Mình không có dùng nguồn này. Nhưng theo thông báo lỗi thì có vài trường hợp.
> 1. Áp lực gas không đủ. 
> 2. Mất gas ở kênh nào đó, có thể các van điều phối có vấn đề.
> 3. Có thể cảm biến đo đầu vào có vấn đề.
> 
> Mình nghĩ bạn nên alo trực tiếp cho đơn vị phân phối nguồn để được hổ trợ sẽ nhanh hơn.
> Nếu máy tự nhập thì cũng alo thử cho các đại lý hypertherm ở vn để nhờ tư vấn xem thế nào.


vâng anh, 
Để em check kỹ lại lần nữa. 
Cám ơn anh nhé.

----------


## CNCDIY

Em đã kiểm tra kỹ lại thì phát hiện nó bị lỗi ở chức năng tự động điều chỉnh độ cao( THC). khi cắt, thấy độ cao nó ko bám theo phôi, vị trí bị mất lửa thì độ cao lớn hơn hẳn.
Em đang liên hệ với hãng để nhờ họ tư vấn.
Nhưng lâu quá ^^. Cụ nào có cao kiến gì ko ạ?

----------

CKD

----------

